
Canada Is Stepping Up Its Maple Syrup Research - buserror
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/canada-is-finally-stepping-up-its-maple-syrup-research-game
======
buserror
TBH, It /could/ be sponsored content for all I know, but if it's the case, I'd
be quite happy reading shortish pieces like that now and then (which actually
MIGHT makes me want to buy some maple syrup ;-)) instead of flash banner ads.

Bring it on, either way!

~~~
sp332
Vice is usually pretty good about pointing out which articles are sponsored.
They put "Presented by X" next to the author's name, or just replace it with
"Sponsored Content"

------
dang
A trifecta of maple syrup stories in the last couple months.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Maple%20Syrup&sort=byDate&date...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Maple%20Syrup&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0).

~~~
have_faith
I've noticed an up-tick of maple syrup related articles on various sites
recently (something that I wouldn't normally notice).

Is Canada doing a big branding push for maple syrup at the moment?

Like another commenter mentioned, smells of sponsored content.

~~~
derefr
I'm guessing that it's just a research "meme": the result of scientists
talking to one-another at conferences and spreading ideas about promising
avenues of research.

Then again, I'm Canadian myself, so I'm not to be trusted here ;)

